# Plow Angle By Itself?



## Portdriver (Dec 10, 2010)

I have a SnowDogg HD75. Its sitting by itself in the back of my wifes parking spot. I noticed the angle of the mount changed. So I went to look and it sure did, I could tell from the grease on the rams. I asked her if she bumped into it. No she said. Well you know I didn't believe her. So I put it back the way I had it. This time making it impossible to bump it. Sure enough a few days it moved again. Is my plow possessed? LOL


----------



## leolkfrm (Mar 11, 2010)

are the lines hooked together?if not oil may be expanding


----------

